

Scholarpedia gets a redesign - leot
http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Main_Page

======
state
It would be great to see the source posted somewhere. Is this a fork of
MediaWiki?

~~~
leot
MediaWiki has an extension framework, so it's basically an elaborate add-on.
Not yet publicly released ...

